#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  My rank please???

## chaitanya varma

sir..i scored 203 in jee main 2013 n got 96% in my board AP.... what will b my rank around?? n can i get core groups( csc mechanical eee ece) any of these four groups in any top nits??? if soo suggest me the better nit among thosee.... waiting for reply sir...





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 EAMCET Rank Predictor 2013 | EAMCET 2013 Expected Rank RPET Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for RPET 2013 MHT CET Rank Predictor 2013 | MHT CET 2013 Expected Rank Expected Rank in 8596 rank

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> sir..i scored 203 in jee main 2013 n got 96% in my board AP.... what will b my rank around?? n can i get core groups( csc mechanical eee ece) any of these four groups in any top nits??? if soo suggest me the better nit among thosee.... waiting for reply sir...


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be around 7500..... Because of your home state you can easily get admission in nit bhopal but if we'll move to all india nits so u have fair chances to get nit calicut with this rank.... All the very best  :):

----------


## king0

i got 204 in jee main& 94% in AP board exam can i get good college in my HS in ece,cse,mech,eee,civil

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> i got 204 in jee main& 94% in AP board exam can i get good college in my HS in ece,cse,mech,eee,civil


Hi,
     Your rank would be around 8000......  You have few chances to get Civil in nit Warngal because of your home state quota till the 5th roung.. All the best  :):

----------


## kewl_akshat

Sir, I got 155 in JEE Mains (General) and 93.6% in CBSE Boards. Please tell me what rank I should expect. Also tell me if I can get CSE in any of the NITs. Can I get CSE in Thapar? Please reply asap.

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Sir, I got 155 in JEE Mains (General) and 93.6% in CBSE Boards. Please tell me what rank I should expect. Also tell me if I can get CSE in any of the NITs. Can I get CSE in Thapar? Please reply asap.


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 17000..... With this rank u have chances to get any nit or thaper.. Could you please tel me your home state?

----------


## kewl_akshat

@Vishal Singhania    Can you please tell me if I can get CSE in Thapar? Also, can I get  CSE in any of the NITs. If yes, which would be better, Thapar or the  NITs.
Thanks for the previous reply...

----------


## kewl_akshat

@Vishal Singhania    Can you please tell me if I can get CSE in Thapar? Also, can I get  CSE in any of the NITs. If yes, which would be better, Thapar or the  NITs. My home state is Haryana. Please tell me what I can get in NIT Kurukshetra.
Thanks for the previous reply...

----------


## ajay vignesh

My mark in jee main 69 , cbse board 86% watz my air?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> My mark in jee main 69 , cbse board 86% watz my air?


Hey;
       Your rank would be more than 70000...... What is your category and home state??

----------


## ajay vignesh

I'm sc canditate from tamil nad

----------


## sidgupta234

Sir, My JEEMAIN score is 125 and my cbse result is 81.6 percent wat is my expected rank??

----------


## Lalith Manoj

sir... i got 62 marks with 70% of ipe i am form andhra pradesh, can i expect any nit seat of mechnical branch

----------


## kewl_akshat

> Hey,
>       Your rank would be around 17000..... With this rank u have chances to get any nit or thaper.. Could you please tel me your home state?


 						@Vishal Singhania     My home state is Haryana. Can you please tell me if I can get CSE in Thapar? Also, can I get   CSE in any of the NITs. If yes, which would be better, Thapar or the   NITs. Please tell me what branches I can get in NIT Kurukshetra.
Thanks for the previous reply...

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Sir, My JEEMAIN score is 125 and my cbse result is 81.6 percent wat is my expected rank??


Hey,
       Your rank would be around 40000..... What is your home state and category ??

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




> sir... i got 62 marks with 70% of ipe i am form andhra pradesh, can i expect any nit seat of mechnical branch


Hey,
      your rank would be around 2 lacks ........ Do you have any category quota??

----------


## sanracha

I am from hyderabad i got 135 in jee main what rank i would get and tel me which branch percentage in inter 96.2 quota OBC

----------


## Kash chopra

> I am from hyderabad i got 135 in jee main what rank i would get and tel me which branch percentage in inter 96.2 quota OBC


Hey,
       your AI approx rank must be mess than 20000..... What is your home state??

----------


## sambhav jain

160 marks jee main & 73.6%12 rbse board my rank please......................

----------


## sambhav jain

my jee main marks-160 & 12th rbse 2012 board 73.6% my rank please.......................

----------


## Kash chopra

> 160 marks jee main & 73.6%12 rbse board my rank please......................


Your rank would be more than 45000..... What is your home state??

----------

